# Habe ein mentales Problem mit Games



## Bluesman89 (16. Dezember 2017)

Wenn man ein realistisches FPS spielt: Lasst Ihr euch auf das Spiel ein, also, glaubt Ihr, dass es echt ist, oder macht die Tatsache, dass es künstlich ist den Reiz aus?

Ich leide unter Schizophrenie und verstehe nicht ganz, wie ich das einordnen soll.


Danke


----------



## 4B11T (16. Dezember 2017)

Spiele sollen Spaß bereiten, wenn sie das nicht tun, anderes Hobby suchen. Auf keinen Fall weiter spielen wenn man Angst oder Stress dabei hat.


----------



## Bluesman89 (16. Dezember 2017)

Hab das schon auf Reddit gefragt und einer sagte, dass die Tatsache, dass es künstlich ist, den Reiz ausmacht und ein anderer führte diesen Artikel an Willentliche Aussetzung der Unglaubigkeit – Wikipedia

Das ist doch widersprüchlich...


----------



## azzih (16. Dezember 2017)

Schwieriges Thema. Generell lässt sich unser Gehirn immer auch auf virtuelle Welten ein und ermöglicht es uns damit in ner künstlichen 3D Welt uns überhaupt zu orientieren. Jeder hat sich doch schonmal in nem Shooter wirklich erschrocken und das ist schon ein recht starker Reiz. 

Allerdings glaube ich nicht das ein gesundes Gehirn irgendwie Realität und Virtuelle Welt nicht klar trennen kann. Ich zumindest hatte nie  das Gefühl, dass das ein Problem ist. Wenn du eh psychisch krank bist, würde ich mich zumindest gut beobachten. Wie mein Hirn und Körper auf die Spiele reagieren.  Rein aus Interesse, was macht bei dir die Schizophrenie aus, wie bestimmt das dein Alltag und funktionieren Medikamente gut dagegen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2017)

Bluesman89 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein realistisches FPS spielt: Lasst Ihr euch auf das Spiel ein


Ja, darum spiele ich keine Shooter mehr. Meine Erlebnisse dazu sind 25 Jahre alt. Damals, zu Institutszeiten spielten
wir alle über ein Netzwerk auf Atari Rechner DOOM und irgend jemand brachte auf die Zombies die Gesichter unserer
Professoren. Da ist alles um mich herum sehr intensiv erlebe und Wirkungen zulasse, hat mein Gehirn sehr schnell
in Doom so etwas wie eine Realität erzeugt. Von Szenen, in denen ich mit Kettensägen meine "Professoren" zerlegte,
träume ich heute noch sehr selten.

Ich spiele darum lieber andere Spiele, insbesondere die X-Reihe als Weltraumhandels und Entdeckerspiel und genieße
es, in den Weltraum, sich drehende Plantensysteme etc. einzutauchen. Und natürlich probiere ich hin und wieder für
weniger Minuten heute Shooter aus, versuche mit Distanz zu lachen und zu entspannen, aber in ein Computerspiel
will ich eintauchen. Das schaffe ich auch mit schlechten Grafiken; selbst Siedler oder Civilisation reichen mir dazu.
Es geht nur um die Phantasie.

Ich Deinem Fall würde ich Dich bitte, mit Deiner Therapiebegleitung, so Du eine hast, über das erlebte zu reden.



azzih schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich nicht das ein gesundes Gehirn  irgendwie Realität und Virtuelle Welt nicht klar trennen kann.


Natürlich "weiß" das Gehirn das, aber es sind andere Ebenen. Wenn  man Stammhirn (Alles mit Sensorik und Bewegung),
Gefühl und Bewusstsein separat betrachtet, dann kommt die bewußte Ebene nie zu einem "realen" Erleben. anders
sieht es mit den beiden anderen Ebenen aus. Ich kann z.B. keine Horrorfilme schauen, weil sie mich emotional zu sehr 
einspannen, umso intensiver wird es, wenn ich die Figur selber steuere um bewußt Handlungen und Konsequenzen
verantworten muss. Im Horrofilm kann ich die Augen schließen, im Shooter nicht.

Ich denke, je nach eigenem Erlebnis sollte man für sich entscheiden, ob man genug Distanz zum Shooter hat.



azzih schrieb:


> Allerdings glaube ich nicht das ein gesundes Gehirn


Schwierige Worte, es gibt keine "gesunden" und "kranken" Gehirne. Ein Gehirn ist immer die Summe unseres Erlebens,
verknüpfungen unsere Lebenserfahrung, Wenn wir einmal Defekte wie Gehirntumore, Schußverletzungen, MS, etc
außenvorlassen, sollte man sich hüten, bestimmte Variationene als "krank" zu bezeichenen. Das ist nichts weiter als 
eine moralische Dimension.


----------



## Bluesman89 (16. Dezember 2017)

Hatte extrem unangenehme religiöse Wahnvorstellungen. Dachte, ich wär von Gott verflucht. Lol. Zum Glück ist das vorbei, aber ich hab ganz schön Schaden genommen. Leide unter vielen Ängsten und frage mich manchmal, ob die Realität überhaupt echt ist. Die Medis verhindern neue psychotische Episoden, aber Wunder wirken sie nicht. Wenn ich sie mal einen Tag nicht nehme, bekomme ich wieder diese Angst, ioch wär verflucht.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich spiele um zu entspannen und was mich ständig aufregt lasse ich einfach sein, die meisten Spiele nehmen mich nicht so mit und ich träume auch nicht von den Spielen. Das einzige Spiel das mich jemals richtig mitgenommen hatte und ich tatsächlich bestimmte Entscheidungen im Spiel bereue, das war Life is Strange! Kein Spiel hat mich je so gefesselt wie das und zwischendrin brauchte ich eine Pause weil bestimmte Stellen waren echt hart. 

Ob die Realität wirklich echt ist habe ich mich schon öfters gefragt.


----------



## DARPA (16. Dezember 2017)

Im Grunde versuchen viele Gamer, die größtmögliche Immersion zu erreichen und das Mittendrin Gefühl zu steigern. Dies ist allerdings sehr vom Setup, dem konkreten Spiel bzw. Genre und vorallem der individuellen Person abhängig, wie intensiv das Erlebnis wirkt.

Ich kann natürlich nur von mir selbst sprechen, aber bei ner Racing Simulation geht es ganz schnell und ich denke, ich sitze im Auto, da ich halt im Schalensitz sitze, ein Lenkrad nutze und mit Cockpit Perspektive fahre. Ausserdem sind heutige Simulationen schon sehr realistisch.
In Games, wo man in der First Person Ansicht steuert, kann ich mich auch in die Welt ziehen lassen, aber mein Unterbewusstsein weiss trotzdem ständig, dass ich in Wirklichkeit nur vor ner Maschine sitze.
Bei Games mit 3rd Person Ansicht sehe ich mich tatsächlich nur als Bediener oder Betrachter von aussen.

Wie hier schon geschrieben wurde, Gaming soll in erster Linie Spass machen. Und wenn man an den Punkt kommt, wo man sich überfordert fühlt bzw. negative Gefühle überwiegen, sollte man es sein lassen. 
Es gibt so viele Spiele da draussen, da kann man einfach mal testen, welche Genre und Szenarien einem gefallen und welche Welten man gerne durchlebt.

Als "Unbeteiligter" kann ich deine Situation natürlich schwer nachempfinden und beurteilen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. Dezember 2017)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schwierige Worte, es gibt keine "gesunden" und "kranken" Gehirne.


Oh doch.
Einige kranke sind sogar Regierungschefs.


----------



## HisN (16. Dezember 2017)

Ich rate dann von der Benutzung einer VR-Brille ab.
Dort wird das Erlebte noch viel intensiver, dadurch dass das Headset Deine Bewegungen 1:1 in die Spielwelt überträgt.

Ich hab schon im LKW gesessen und mich gewundert, warum ich keine G-Kräfte spüre, wenn ich auf die Bremse steige, so intensiv erlebt man das Spiel im VR-Headset, auch wenn es wie ein Spiel aussieht.
Oder Du erschreckst Dich zu Tode, wenn Du gerade dabei bist Zombie-Horden mit der Pistole zu erlegen, und der Kumpel im Raum tippt Dir auf die Schulter^^



Das VR-Headset verbindet Dich viel viel viel intensiver mit dem Spiel als es einem Monitor möglich ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Dezember 2017)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Oh doch.
> Einige kranke sind sogar Regierungschefs.


Nein, das ist die normale Bandbreite von Menschen. Wir machen es uns zu leicht, wenn wir z.B. den Führer als Geisteskrank hinstellen. Nein, Menschen können so etwas machen, immer wieder. Darum soll man auch wachsam sein. Weniger wegen der in der Regel liebenswerten Menschen mit diagnostizierten Variationen, als viel mehr vor denjenigen der  "ganz normalen", die ihre kulturell moralischen Schranken ausschalten und widerwärtige Dinge machen.


----------



## Maverick3k (18. Dezember 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Oder Du erschreckst Dich zu Tode, wenn Du gerade dabei bist Zombie-Horden mit der Pistole zu erlegen, und der Kumpel im Raum tippt Dir auf die Schulter^^



So etwas würde ich zu gerne mal sehen. (kenne niemanden mit VR Brille).

Ich zähle mich zu denen, die "tippen" würden....


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Dezember 2017)

Ich lasse mich auf ein Spiel/Buch ein, aber nur soweit wie ich es möchte! Ich bestimme wie weit! So kann ich es aber auch genießen, so als alter Pen&Paper Rollenspieler  
Ich kann so durch abtauchen/eintauchen in andere Welten entspannen und abschalten.


----------



## masterX244 (24. Dezember 2017)

HisN schrieb:


> Ich rate dann von der Benutzung einer VR-Brille ab.
> Dort wird das Erlebte noch viel intensiver, dadurch dass das Headset Deine Bewegungen 1:1 in die Spielwelt überträgt.
> 
> Ich hab schon im LKW gesessen und mich gewundert, warum ich keine G-Kräfte spüre, wenn ich auf die Bremse steige, so intensiv erlebt man das Spiel im VR-Headset, auch wenn es wie ein Spiel aussieht.
> ...



Oder dir springt die Miezekatze während nem Horrorspiel im VR-modus auf den schoß (demletzt wo im netz gelesen wo einem das passiert ist) ==> ergebnis: 500.000-Volt-Schreck


----------



## Zocker_Boy (24. Dezember 2017)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich spiele um zu entspannen und was mich ständig aufregt lasse ich einfach sein, die meisten Spiele nehmen mich nicht so mit und ich träume auch nicht von den Spielen. Das einzige Spiel das mich jemals richtig mitgenommen hatte und ich tatsächlich bestimmte Entscheidungen im Spiel bereue, das war Life is Strange! Kein Spiel hat mich je so gefesselt wie das und zwischendrin brauchte ich eine Pause weil bestimmte Stellen waren echt hart.
> 
> Ob die Realität wirklich echt ist habe ich mich schon öfters gefragt.



Da gebe ich dir recht, Life is strange habe ich am Anfang ziemlich unterschätzt. Das Spiel erzeugt eine wahnsinnig tiefgründige Atmosphäre und das ganz ohne actionlastige Herumballerei. Ich freu mich schon auf den zweiten Teil von der Serie.

Ich finde es ist hilfreich, beim Spielen auch seine eigene tatsächliche Stimmungslage mit zu berücksichtigen. Shooter oder Thriller bergen schon ein wenig das Risiko in sich, dass sie einen mental noch weiter runter ziehen, wenn man eh schon nicht so gut drauf ist. Da ist es besser, mal keinen Shooter anzuwerfen und sich eher mit den Sims oder FIFA zu beschäftigen oder nur zwei Runden Schach zu spielen 

Ich hatte schon mal das merkwürdige Erlebnis, dass sich ein Ereignis wiederholt. Zum Beispiel: Du steigst aus dem Linienbus aus, zwei andere Leute auch. An der Fußgängerampel neben der Bushalte fährt ein auffälliges blaues Cabrio vorbei und ein Hund bellt noch.
Einige Wochen später passiert ganz genau die gleiche Reihenfolge mit dem gleichen Auto an der gleichen Haltestelle wieder. Da hab ich mich auch gefragt, ob das echt ist ...


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Dezember 2017)

Life is Strange Before the Storm gibt es doch schon lange  Das entspannteste Spiel das ich kenne ist Cities Skylines. Eine Stadt aufbauen während man seine Musik hört


----------



## LastManStanding (25. Dezember 2017)

Bluesman89 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein realistisches FPS spielt: Lasst Ihr euch auf das Spiel ein, also, glaubt Ihr, dass es echt ist, oder macht die Tatsache, dass es künstlich ist den Reiz aus?
> 
> Ich leide unter Schizophrenie und verstehe nicht ganz, wie ich das einordnen soll.
> 
> ...



Früher mehr heute Diferenziere ich deutlicher. Aber auch Heute Interpretiere ich verlieren in Videospielen auch Brettspiele Kartenspiele o.ä. bei starker Konzentration darauf, als Reale Niederlage. Wie ein Wettkampf. Auch Virtuelle Höhen von denen die Figur fällt o.ä. lassen manchmal einen leichten Schwindel aufkommen weil ich. Real auch etwas Angst vor Abgründen und kannten habe -Nicht vor der Höhe selbst. VR ist also ein Herzklabaster erzeuger bei mir^^
Kontrollverlustangst.

Allerdings Konzentriere ich mich schon seit jahren kaum noch auf Spiele. Ich spiele recht viel aber, mir ist im großen und ganzen eigentlich egal was dort passiert. ich Ärgere mich nur wenn ich "Neu" anfangen muss wegen der Zeit und Mühe^^ Deshalb Spiele ich Videospiele nicht 2 mal. Und der durchgespielte Account bleibt immer bestehen. Dewegen geht endlosspiele wie WoW gar nicht für mich. Und wenn ein Entwickler ein spiel erweiter heißt ohne mein zutun Missionen etc hinzufügt muss ich die sofort machen um wieder fertig zu sein(Nicht um jeden Preis-niemals also extra €-Geld oder so)

Kontrollverlustangst ist die größte Angst die ich kenne. Auch im Auto/Maschienen.. bei brenzliegen Situationen bleibe ich eigentlich immer geschmeidigt auch bei schleudern und drehen.
Aber sobald ich merke das ich keine Kontrolle über die Situation erlangen kann, Pumpt das Herz
Deshalb habe ich gelernt die Tiefe mit der ich in etwas eintauche Deutlicher Selbst zu bestimmen. Das Hilft ungemein.


----------



## Profitroll (28. Dezember 2017)

Bluesman89 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein realistisches FPS spielt: Lasst Ihr euch auf das Spiel ein, also, glaubt Ihr, dass es echt ist, oder macht die Tatsache, dass es künstlich ist den Reiz aus?
> 
> Ich leide unter Schizophrenie und verstehe nicht ganz, wie ich das einordnen soll.
> 
> ...


Man spielts einfach wie andere, harmlosere Games. Da gibt es nichts zum einordnen.


----------



## psYcho-edgE (29. Dezember 2017)

Bluesman89 schrieb:


> Wenn man ein realistisches FPS spielt: Lasst Ihr euch auf das Spiel ein, also, glaubt Ihr, dass es echt ist, oder macht die Tatsache, dass es künstlich ist den Reiz aus?
> 
> Ich leide unter Schizophrenie und verstehe nicht ganz, wie ich das einordnen soll.
> 
> ...



A) Ich bewundere die realistische Grafik aus Aspekten des Programmierers/Designers (ich weiß wie viel Arbeit darin steckt). Das heißt der Reiz liegt darin, zu wissen, dass es falsch ist und trotzdem überrascht zu werden, wie echt es aussieht.

B) Ich lasse mich soweit darauf ein, dass ich weiß, dass ich zwar gegen reale Menschen spiele, diese aber auch nur ihren Avatar in dieses Spiel geschickt haben. Das heißt ich bin in meiner Rolle als Soldat und der andere auch. Es ist ein *Spiel* _ohne Konsequenzen_, ich weiß dass alles, was ich vor mir sehe unecht ist, die Soldaten, das Blut, die Gefahr, der Tod. Und ich weiß auch, dass das, was in einem FPS-Spiel passiert * NICHT * 1:1 in der Realität so passiert. Wenn ich jemanden in der Wirklichkeit töte bleibt er tot. Wenn ich jemanden in der Wirklichkeit anschieße, dann ist da kein Server der Positionen abgleicht, Trefferschaden berechnet und dem anderen die Info gibt, dass er jetzt gestorben ist - nein, in der Realität ist es schmerzhaft von einer schnellen Metallkugel durchbohrt zu werden, Blut zu verlieren. Das weiß ich. Für mich ist ein FPS ein wunderschöner, real wirkender Kriegsfilm aus der Perspektive eines Soldaten und gleichzeitig eigentlich doch nicht mehr, als ein Reaktionstraining.

Zum Abschluss halte das fest:

Versuche bei Spielen immer im Kopf zu behalten, dass du nur ein Spiel spielst. Es ist nichts real. Alles was du vor dir siehst sind virtuelle, hohle Pappaufsteller aus Nullen und Einsen. Denk daran dass zwar echte Menschen dahinter sind, aber das was du siehst ist unecht, das was du tust ist unecht. Und gerade bei FPS sollte das was du tust auch unecht bleiben.

Und denk daran:


4B11T schrieb:


> Spiele sollen Spaß bereiten, wenn sie das nicht tun, anderes Hobby suchen. Auf keinen Fall weiter spielen wenn man Angst oder Stress dabei hat.



Und falls dir ein realistisch aussehender FPS mental zu anstrengend ist, versuch es doch mit FPS im Comic-Stil (z.B. Overwatch oder Fortnite).  




Bluesman89 schrieb:


> Hab das schon auf Reddit gefragt und einer sagte, dass die Tatsache, dass es künstlich ist, den Reiz ausmacht und ein anderer führte diesen Artikel an Willentliche Aussetzung der Unglaubigkeit – Wikipedia
> 
> Das ist doch widersprüchlich...



Unsere Psyche sehnt sich in der Regel nach Ablenkung und Erweiterung der Realität. Nach neuen Erfahrungen, Geschichten. Es ist Training, um unser Gehirn frisch zu halten. 

Wenn du träumst werden einige kontextuelle Logiken von deinem Gehirn ignoriert. Es akzeptiert, dass du jetzt bspw. in einer Bikergang bist, obwohl deine Erfahrungen und dein Wissen über dein Leben das eigentlich völlig ausschließen. Dein Gehirn muss aber solche surrealen Szenarien erträumen, um in der Lage zu sein, in der Realität auf unbekannte Szenarien zu reagieren. Es sorgt dafür, dass wir kreativ sind, dass wir clever sind.  

Genau das machen Rezipienten von Werken verschiedenster Art, sie akzeptieren das eigentlich surreale Setting, um Unterhaltung zu bekommen. Denn ein normales Setting wäre nichts neues, nichts aufregendes und im Endeffekt auch nichts unterhaltendes. Es klingt widersprüchlich, dass ein superreal aussehendes Spiel für uns etwas surreales ist, aber jetzt kommt der Clou:

Wir können uns umso besser in ein Szenario einfühlen, je echter es aussieht. Das heißt selbst ein massiv surreales Szenario, wie mitten in einem Krieg zu sein, wird intensiver und wirkt wie Realität, wie echte Erfahrungen durch die reale, detailreiche Grafik. Das macht den Reiz aus, es ist ein eigentlich surreales Setting, das perfekt dargestellt wird und es uns so erleichtert, in das Setting einzutauchen und neue Erfahrungen zu machen.


----------

